
Ask HN: How to get back to sports after a herniated spinal disc? - mlejva
A year ago I experienced a herniated spinal disc. The injury is in about 90% healed (sometimes I still feel a little bif of numbness in my leg). I’m able to function normal in a day to day life now.<p>What I’d like though, is to get back to being an active person. I used to run and play basketball a lot before the injury happened. I know I probably won’t be able to achieve the same level of activity as before. I want to approach this carefully so I won’t injure myself again.<p>Do you have any tips?
======
brad0
Lift weights. There was a good article posted on HN recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791166)

------
cimmanom
Have you discussed this with your doctor and physical therapist?

~~~
mlejva
Yes, they said that I can slowly start being active.

~~~
cimmanom
They may also be able to advise you on what specific activities are and aren’t
appropriate for you to start with, and how fast you can ramp up.

